# Silent Summer Orlando 2019



## Sean Hartman (Jun 4, 2019)

This is a competition on June 22nd and 23rd, 2019 in Orlando, Florida. The Main event is 3x3 Blindfolded and it also has 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD(2 attempts), 6x6, 7x7, Megaminx, and Feet. There is also an unofficial Mini Guildford Challenge at the end of day 1.


----------

